# Proyecto de fin de carrera: Interface USB



## manolo_cor (Oct 28, 2005)

Soy nuevo en el foro pero acabo de alucinar con la cantidad de información de mi interés que hay aquí. ESTO ES UNA JOYA!!

El caso es que estoy estudiando ingeniería Electrónica y he pensado un proyecto para mi fin de estudios. Me gustaría saber mas o menos como implementarlo, aunque yo ya tengo algunas ideas, seria por comparar y mejorar seguro!

El proyecto es el siguiente: Quiero crear un dispositivo USB que dependiendo de la señal que se le mande desde un software determinado (PC) active una de sus n salidas. Por ejemplo, conectar una serie de leds a las salidas de mi dispositivo y que se activen uno u otro en determinados momentos de ejecución de mi software.

MUCHAS GRACIAS, por adelantado, je


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 28, 2005)

Bueno no se si en principio se quedaría un poco corto para un fin de carrera de una ingenieria pero weno los pasos son

para el interfaz usb tienes el pic 18f2550 de microchip, te dan el driver y los sdk para diferentes lenguajes de programación... y para la activación de salidas pues relés o triacs. Todo ello desarrollado lo tienes aquí 

http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=58527


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Manolo, 
Antes que todo, voy a darte unas sugerencias para tu proyecto:

1) Antes de ponerte a comprar componentes, utiliza lo más barato, lápiz y papel. Luego haz tus preguntas sobre esos diseños.

2) El proyecto debe ser sólido es decir, hay que definir muy bien su utilidad o aplicación, método de funcionamiento, que es lo que quieres comprobar o que teoría corroborar y hacia donde se puede llegar con él (futuras mejoras, ampliaciónes y adecuaciones).

3) ¿Por qué USB? pareciera que muchos pensamos que al usar USB el circuito sería mejor o de más nivel. Te comento que hoy por hoy los investigadores siguen usando para captura de datos y control, puertos con protocolos seriales y paralelos. Son más sencillos, fáciles y rápidos de implementar. 
Sin embargo existen unos módulos prefabricados que te adaptan un diseño paralelo a USB sin tener que desarrollar esa etapa. Además, el USB requiere adicionalmente, del desarrollo de un driver para que pueda ser utilizado por el PC y casi todos sus componentes son de montaje superficial.
Si el uso de USB no es exigido o irremediablemente necesario, te sugeriría que utilizaras otro tipo de interfaz, luego se puede migrar. 

Sé que estás pensando en la velocidad de transmisión de datos pero, en la mayoría de las aplicaciones, el programa de control es bastante más lento que la velocidad de transmisión del USB, por lo que este último debe "esperar" a que la aplicación haga lo que tenga que hacer para seguir comunicándose.
En otras palabras, la aplicación debe estar diseñada y ser capaz de moverse a la velocidad de transmisión exigida por USB 1.1 o 2.0 (1.5Mbps - 12Mbps).

Entonces, define muy bien el proyecto y te ayudaremos en lo que podamos.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## calolo (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola

Marcelo en lo que pones ahi tienes toda la razon, para mi tambien la conexion serial o paralelo es una de las mejores, pero ahora estos tipo de puertos en las PC ya no vienen con frecuencia.

Yo me dedico a venta de computadores y es muy dificil encontrar PC con estos puertos, ahora solo vienen con USB y ese es el problema que se tiene.

Saludos


----------



## sdel (Ene 12, 2011)

yo creo q el puerto serie no va desaparecer como todos dicen, por su facil manejo en aplicaciones y sistemas a medida.


----------



## thenot (Ene 12, 2011)

yo prefiero trabajar con comunicación serial que con usb, por los tiempos de trabajo. y para conectarme a un PC sin puerto serial, bueno un simple cable USB-Serial y problema solucionado.


----------



## Deego (Oct 10, 2011)

Es curioso, respuestas a una pregunta de hace casi 6 años.  Pero bueno, para todos, les recomiendo este hilo, muy bien desarrollado, con ejemplos y más.  Son un total de 91 páginas que recomiendo leer antes de comentar.  Yo creo que es mucho más de lo que buscaba manolo_cor en su tiempo.  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/



sdel dijo:


> yo creo q el puerto serie no va desaparecer como todos dicen, por su facil manejo en aplicaciones y sistemas a medida.



Respeto tu opinión, pero para mi si va a desaparecer.  USB es mucho más rápido, y si ves las aplicaciones de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/  encontrarás que se pueden hacer muchas cosas, incluso, emulando un puerto serial.


Saludos!!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 10, 2011)

Siguiendo con las respuestas a una pregunta de mas de  6 años, yo creo que definitivamente el puerto serie se va seguir viviendo, o bueno al menos en la industria muchos aparatos usan este comunicacion, ya saben cuestion de ruidos y demas cosas, ademas para tareas simples de adquisicion de datos como presion temperatura, es mas que suficiente o a lo mejor y si se muere pero al menos quedara en mi memoria que sentimental jejejej, no la verdad es que fue muy util en sus tiempos para todo ambito lo que el usb aun no puede lograr ¿igual y si y no me he dado cuenta? pero lograr una conexion de varios metros con usb no se si se pueda


----------



## Deego (Oct 10, 2011)

Estás en lo cierto chaparrón, máximo 5 metros para full speed, pero existen extensiones activas que solucionan ese problema http://www.entrale.com/images/IC-179300_001.jpg , que incluso aumentan la distancia a más de 30 metros, dependiendo del tipo de extensión que se obtenga.  En cuanto a lo del puerto serie, pues sigo pensando que ya está mandado a recoger, pero pues también va en gustos del que quiera usarlo.  

Saludos!!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 10, 2011)

Chaparron bonaparte, pero.. bueno no se pero como que en lo industrial no se usa mucho eso o si?? digo en equipos comerciales ya esta mas que claro que usb se hecho a todos a la bolsa pero en ambientes industriales no estaria tan seguro a ver si alguien nos quita la duda


----------



## Deego (Oct 10, 2011)

En mi universidad vamos a implementar un sistema con USB HID. Tal vez aún hayan pocas aplicaciones que se están trasladando de serie a USB, pero poco a poco lo van haciendo. Deberías leer el hilo que menciono, hay aportes muy interesantes de USB trabajando en varios modos, eso si te va a tomar un tiempo leerlo porque son casi 100 páginas del hilo, pero vale la pena.  Yo creo que con el paso del tiempo USB va a borrar definitivamente serial, bueno es mi opinión. Quien sabe que nos traerá el USB 3.0


----------

